# How many days will take for visa approval



## khalid sha (Jul 21, 2016)

Dear All,

hi, i had applied for electrical supervisor post in one of reputed co. of abu dhabi on 24/10/2015 and they taken telephonic technical interview on 31/10/2015, After 15 days i got email stated that " you have been selected for HR round and our HR team will contact you soon". On 24/02/2016 i got a call from hr team salary discussion and all is done, On 28/02/2016 i got an offer latter which i accepted and send them related documents like passport,certificates,payslip..etc. 

I ask them(HR) when i will get visa he replied "you need to wait". After 15 days i mail them regarding visa they told me that"recruitment is on hold need to wait". On 31/03/2016 I got a call from HR he told me that "u can expect visa in last week of MAY ". As he said i got call from HR team he told me that " be ready in 10 days we are sending visa ", But after 10 days also i didn't get i called to them they replied " your documents are on hold, anything can be expect after RAMADAN only", last week i spoke to HR now he is telling this month end u will get visa.

Today i mail to HR regarding updates on visa status but he is not responding.

My doubt is that ''why they are taking too much time'' or ''are they lying on me''. I'm waiting for this job from last 10 months and from last 2 months i didn't have job.
Please help me out..Thanks!


----------



## dreamjob (Mar 1, 2016)

hi, n which company u got selected? is it any adnoc group of companies? the same story i have been also heard from my co hr, i am also waiting near to 6 months. u still stays n UAE or leave ? for applying new visa u should cancel ur present visa, den most probably with in 15 days u get new visa. its my knowledge 



khalid sha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> hi, i had applied for electrical supervisor post in one of reputed co. of abu dhabi on 24/10/2015 and they taken telephonic technical interview on 31/10/2015, After 15 days i got email stated that " you have been selected for HR round and our HR team will contact you soon". On 24/02/2016 i got a call from hr team salary discussion and all is done, On 28/02/2016 i got an offer latter which i accepted and send them related documents like passport,certificates,payslip..etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## khalid sha (Jul 21, 2016)

hello, now I'm in India waiting for employment visa which is sponsoring by company.

My doubt is that ''why they are taking too much time'' or ''are they lying on me''. I'm waiting for this job from last 10 months and from last 2 months i didn't have job.
Please help me out..Thanks!


----------

